# The Most Beautiful/Handsome Cigar Bands



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

What do you think is the most beautiful and/or handsome cigar bands out there?

I just picked up a San Cristobal Revelation, and I gotta say: it's huge and very colorful.










I also like the Eastern Standard Cream Crush Connecticut band, which is a drawing of an older bearded man in a Portrait.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That _older bearded man..._

In the summer of 1916 Hans Nielsen Lahkso was hired as a boat hand for the United Royal Finnish Herring Oil Company, Ltd. His boat sank off the coast of Iceland soon thereafter. Luckily for young Hans, he was brought to shore by a school of fish that raised him as one of their own. After gaining many friends and amassing an almost comical wealth, young Hans moved to Cuba where he invented dirt. He used to keep this dirt in a secret wooden box in his bed, next to his blankie. This is why we put Eastern Standard Cigars in a wooden box&#8230;it is representative of the box Hans used to keep his dirt in. After losing all of his money in a series of bad investments, Hans fled to Dominican Republic, carrying his special dirt with him in his little box. So as not to raise suspicion, he hid the box under his blankie. Hans passed his tradition of dealing dirt down through the generations. The Eastern Standard Brand pays homage to this 100 year history. Each box has a very old Finnish saying "Herring, Dirt, Boat".

I enjoy those folktales.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I enjoy the raised lettering and ornamental in golden letters and vivid colors, certainly the reds. Photos and images don't do justice to these labels, they are wonderful examples of beautiful, bright, sharp colors on quality paper and embossing which gives a 3-dimensional appearance.
View attachment 55008


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Rondo said:


> That _older bearded man..._
> 
> In the summer of 1916 Hans Nielsen Lahkso was hired as a boat hand for the United Royal Finnish Herring Oil Company, Ltd. His boat sank off the coast of Iceland soon thereafter. Luckily for young Hans, he was brought to shore by a school of fish that raised him as one of their own. After gaining many friends and amassing an almost comical wealth, young Hans moved to Cuba where he invented dirt. He used to keep this dirt in a secret wooden box in his bed, next to his blankie. This is why we put Eastern Standard Cigars in a wooden box&#8230;it is representative of the box Hans used to keep his dirt in. After losing all of his money in a series of bad investments, Hans fled to Dominican Republic, carrying his special dirt with him in his little box. So as not to raise suspicion, he hid the box under his blankie. Hans passed his tradition of dealing dirt down through the generations. The Eastern Standard Brand pays homage to this 100 year history. Each box has a very old Finnish saying "Herring, Dirt, Boat".
> 
> I enjoy those folktales.


Huh, how about that! Awesome little folktale!



Rondo said:


> I enjoy the raised lettering and ornamental in golden letters and vivid colors, certainly the reds. Photos and images don't do justice to these labels, they are wonderful examples of beautiful, bright, sharp colors on quality paper and embossing which gives a 3-dimensional appearance.
> View attachment 55008


I can't say that particular band is my type, however, I do understand what you're saying.


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

Flor de Las Antilles is my favorite. Sorry, too lazy to find a pic right now.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

LSUTigersFan said:


> Flor de Las Antilles is my favorite. Sorry, too lazy to find a pic right now.












Hmm. That is very beautiful indeed!

As for the San Cristobal, I dunno if I like it or not. It looks a little too bright; like I'm about to bite into a piece of tropical fruit, rather than the distinguished act of smoking a cigar.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

the most handsome/most beautiful bands are the ones that used to be on a cigar


----------



## LSUTigersFan (Sep 12, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> my favorite bands are the ones that used to be on a cigar


It is kind of hard to argue with logic.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

My favorite to date is Ave Maria


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

jp1979 said:


> my favorite bands are the ones that used to be on a cigar


Right, but which do you think is the most beautiful/attractive/handsome cigar band?


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> My favorite to date is Ave Maria


Oh wow, I really like that one! Very nice!


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

that just made me buy some San Cristobal. me easily influenced? Naah, I think not.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jade Falcon said:


> Right, but which do you think is the most beautiful/attractive/handsome cigar band?


original post edited.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not as colorful, but not bad.


----------



## Amc82 (Apr 2, 2010)

I am glad the band doesn't make the cigar taste any better. But I would give a nod to God of Fire band. 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

One more


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Entropydave said:


> that just made me buy some San Cristobal. me easily influenced? Naah, I think not.


San Cristobal Free Shipping - Cigars International


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

NormH3 said:


> San Cristobal Free Shipping - Cigars International


yeah - that's where I got them and I was surprised at the free shipping. Always nice. My usual go-to site is smallbatch but they didn't appear to sell them.
Nice!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Las Calaveras. I just love the simplicity. I find it elegant and I love the way it looks on the cigar. It just looks like it belongs.

I really like the La Imperiosa band as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Love these cigars and the bands on them too.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

These


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

The Roma craft band on the Mode 5's is very good. Hard to get a picture of it, have to see it in person. This one isn't half bad....


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

1946 Florida Queens....


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> My favorite to date is Ave Maria


Im throwing my +1 in for this one, I'm a sucker for crusaders. I might try to find one of these if not just for the band


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Like the OP I love the revelation band, the box is gorgeous as well. I think the blue Destino AL siglo band is great too.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Negatron said:


> Im throwing my +1 in for this one, I'm a sucker for crusaders. I might try to find one of these if not just for the band


I enjoy the "Lionheart" which is appropriate.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

It's all about perspective. Sometimes less is more.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

#1 for me remains the Liga Privada No. 9:










#2 is the Ramon Allones Vintage-stle band (seen here on a RA EL2011):










#3 is the standard My Father band. Absolutely love it, even though generally speaking I prefer less-gaudy stuff. (I dislike the La Antiguidad and the Flor de las Antillies for example!)










#4 Is likely the La Imperiosa. I love the way the blue contrasts with the dark wrapper!










#5 is somewhat similar, the La Escepcion band. Utterly simple, but so beautiful.










Runner up: Caldwell Long Live the King. Mostly just because I love the art, but the execution is excellent too.










I'm also a huge fan of the Las Calaveras bands, the Eastern Standard and Last Tsar bands, most of the other LP lines, the Hererra Esteli regular and Norteno... the list goes on and on.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well there's always a timeless classic :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Oh wow, I really like that one! Very nice!


The Ave Maria Immaculata is a mighty fine cigar, both for looks and for taste. 
I'll 'ave a Maria anytime!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

The Black Cross Corona does well in the looks department, and not a bad smoke either.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I always like the Padilla Habano band (and cigars). Classic "gold medal" style with an interesting use of color.









Also liked a lot of the old Camacho bands... or maybe it's just in contrast to the awful Chinese finger torture bands they're using now...









And here's an Alec Bradley band that Googled up. Never had one of these, but the Art Deco look is outstanding...


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

That AB band is awesome.


----------



## OglalaDiver (Oct 8, 2015)

Really dig the El Gueguense band. I suppose because of the blue in it. Cant wait to try one and add another band to the collection


----------



## Stogie_Break (Oct 22, 2015)

This band comes to mind, very unique yet simple


----------



## C.Rock (Jul 3, 2015)

Chewbacca said:


> The Ave Maria Immaculata is a mighty fine cigar, both for looks and for taste.
> I'll 'ave a Maria anytime!


Love the Ave Maria box-press Lionheart


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

I like Aurora's Band just because Dominican lions are badass.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey folks, hope I'm not breaking any rules by digging this thread back up. My apologies if I am!

I just smoked an Aroma de Cuba, and I really like the band:










Very colorful and beautiful. Mine came off the Immensa.

If you have any bands you like, or any bands to add to this thread, post them here.

EDIT: HoosierDaddy apparently already posted the band that I missed on page 2. Derp...I'm a clown.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> Hey folks, hope I'm not breaking any rules by digging this thread back up. My apologies if I am!
> 
> I just smoked an Aroma de Cuba, and I really like the band:
> 
> ...


Well she is a cutie so a double post wont hurt the eyes LOL


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I adore this band


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Diamond Crown Maximus and Opus X.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone have a new addition to add here as far as cigar bands go?

I like the God Of Fire:










Not sure what this one is....but wow (EDIT: I know what it is now):










I know Gurkha gets a bad rap on here, but I like this Red Witch band:










The La Sirena Oceano band is also gorgeous:










As is "The Prince", from the same brand:


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Beautiful bands! My personal favorite right now is the steel ring band on the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997... maybe not "beautiful" per se - just really cool!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but my favorite band has to be the La Duena band. Love the simplicity, the colors and the contrast with the cigar.

View attachment 217882


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

PTAaron said:


> Beautiful bands! My personal favorite right now is the steel ring band on the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997... maybe not "beautiful" per se - just really cool!


hey PTAaron I have 5 of 'em my self if I get around to smoking them i'll send you some if you plan on doin something neat with 'em


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sophie0503 said:


> PTAaron said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful bands! My personal favorite right now is the steel ring band on the Macanudo Vintage Maduro 1997... maybe not "beautiful" per se - just really cool!
> ...


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Travoline said:


> I know this is an old thread but my favorite band has to be the La Duena band. Love the simplicity, the colors and the contrast with the cigar.
> 
> View attachment 217882
> 
> ...


Not a problem at all. I liked this thread myself, but I haven't been here since December, and since then I've had a new hard drive put in my computer, so I had no password for this forum saved in cookies.

Not even sure my new password is saved properly, since it doesn't have a "symbol" in it. :vs_mad:

Anyways, thanks for submitting your picture!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> Sophie0503 said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected] I have 5 of 'em my self if I get around to smoking them i'll send you some if you plan on doin something neat with 'em
> ...


----------



## Presidente (Apr 27, 2018)

the Consigliere by CAO has in my opinion a very attractive band. The CAO font is always cool, the black and red is a really nice color combo, and its clean and simplistic. Overall it just catches my eye. Sure, it doesn't have sophisticated art like some other bands, but it doesn't have to for it to look nice  For some reason the picture isn't uploading so here's a link.

https://www.cigarpage.com/media/cat...525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/k/b/kb-cah5052-a_1.jpg


----------

